# 2010 2.5s Vibration Issue



## Leno214 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just wanted to start off by saying Hello - New to the site. 

I have a major problem I hope can be helped. I have a 2010 2.5s with 5000 miles on it. I wanted to improve the looks of the car, along with the handling, so I went from the 16 inch stock steelies to 17 inch stock wheels off of a 2008 3.5s Altima. Bought Michelin Primacy MXV4 tires for the new wheels and from the beginning I've had nothing bough problems. Once I hit 60 mph the VIBRATION begins. It's not a balancing issue (had the wheels balanced multiple times as well as Road Force Balanced 2 times), the wheels are not bent, and the tires have no issues. Took the car to the dealership and the "special" service manager stated that the 2.5s was not made to handle 17 inch wheels. BS! I have a friend of mine who has 18 inch Maxima Wheels on his Altima and the ride is perfect. Anyway, Nissan finally agreed to look at it and said there were no issues - the vibration is normal. It's not! The passenger seat is shaking at a noticeable level. If it's not the wheels or the tires what else could it be? I did notice that my engine shakes/vibrates when in idle. Again, Nissan said this was normal. Not sure if that could, or would, cause the vibration I'm experiencing. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try rotating the front tires to the rear to see if your vibration diminishes. If you still have the old tire/wheels, put them back on to see if the problem goes away. If it goes away, there's something wrong with at least one of the wheels.

The QR25DE engine is a very smooth idling engine; I have a 2009 2.5S and it's very smooth. Absolutely no vibration. You may have a misfiring cylinder.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Also check your motor mounts, as Rogoman says it should be idling smooth. You could have a loose or defective motor mount.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Since it was fine before you swapped the wheels it can only be the new wheels you have on it. They are either, out of balance, bad road forced, or bent. If they are bent you would still get a good balance condition but road force would notice it but only show up as a small varrance.


----------

